# Different Tail lights???



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Umm, I was wondering why some sentras have orange corners on the rear lense? Mine has red on the corners and I like it, but I want to get rid of the orange turnsignal. So there are infact 2 taillight options for the b-13: Tursus, and the orange... 
http://www.chapterxiii.com/temp/projectsentra.html


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Damn...everytime I click on your web site my computer freezes on your thumbnail page and I have to do the ctrl-alt-del thing and then end task! Same thing happened a couple of days ago there too.

Anyway...the '93 on up used outer brake lights; the '91-'92 used outer (amber) turn sigs.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I am really glad about having the red lenses because in my opinion the orange ones dont look to good. BTW, that is not my website, lol, I wouldnt even make an effort on that car.


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

There's another option- paint your taillights. Mask off the borders and the reverse light and then blast the whole thing with Testor's Transparent Candy Apple Red. Then you'll end up with everything red except the reverse lights. It looks pretty sweet, and its cheap.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Or if you're really talented and have alot of patience you could cut off the amber ends on a '93 + and morph on the red ends of a '92 and below.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> *Umm, I was wondering why some sentras have orange corners on the rear lense?*


because 91-92 sentras have the yellow in the corners. 93-94 have then in the middle next to the reverse.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

I bought these clear tail lights from Nis-Knacks when they first came out. I soon got tired of geting pulled over, so i painted the inner lense red. So far i havent been pulled over and i had them on for almost 4 months now.









____________
www.go.nissanpower.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

Semper Fi, those lights look great, but, it looks like the part of them that is mounted on the actual trunk lid doesn't line up right, is that just the picture or what? I'd love to get those for my car (91 SE-R) if they line up right.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

his trunk is just not closed all the way, my buddy had a set untill he got rear ended. But they line up they way they're supposed to when the trunk is all the way down.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Anyone know where I can get ahold of those clear tails from 
Nis-Knacks?? Im am willing to pay a sh!t load of money for em


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Good luck, they dont' make them anymore. Your best shot is to check the classified sections on all the nissan sites. Have fun.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks and 91SR20DE is right my trunk is not closed all the way. By the way Golly11879 I just left Norfolk Va Dec 1. I lived right next to Navy base. 

____________
www.go.nissanpower.com


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> * options for the b-13: Tursus, and the orange... *


I can pick you up a set of the Tsuru's in January if your interested.... $160 shipped for the set.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I have the Nis-knacks also and I have painted them transparent red, they look like a JDM car now, all red across. You can also get a rear SE-R trim panel and inner lights, the harness also, so that is an option. You will also need the new trunk lock too. 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## NissanGuy01 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Nis-Knacks Tailights Painted Red with LED Bulbs*

Check out my old website: www.geocities.com/NissanGuy01

I have some cool looking tailights on my old sentra. I still have those lights. If the price is right, they would be for sale.....


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

I cant see anything.

___________
www.go.nissanpower.com


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I can. looks sweet man


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

best looking 4 dr B13 I've seen so far, too bad it bit the big one....


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Nis-Knacks Tailights Painted Red with LED Bulbs*



NissanGuy01 said:


> *Check out my old website: www.geocities.com/NissanGuy01
> 
> I have some cool looking tailights on my old sentra. I still have those lights. If the price is right, they would be for sale..... *


Speaking of lights, where did you get the LEDs for the spoiler?
Is that spoiler OEM? Looks like you've done major work to get them in there if it's the factory spoiler. Details please.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

can barely see em man.... picture is too small....
but from what I see...... 
are the corners clear?


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

If anyone wants to see pics of mine with the painted taillights, they're at

http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbum.asp?userid=NissanRacerGuy&album_id=50508&curpage=2

Look towards the bottom.


----------



## NissanGuy01 (Apr 30, 2002)

The amber corners on those tailights are clear. Those are nis-knacks clear lights painted with red paint. They look OEM until you get REAL close, like in your face close. I trimmed the paint to where it looks like the lens was dyed, not painted over. The spoiler looks OEM, but is a spoiler I bought from autodynamic.com for 92 bucks. It comes with leds. I was very upset that it bit the dust back in march. It was my second car, but I had it the longest and had went through alot with that car. I will always miss it, but now I have a 92 SE-R, which has the speed, but not the looks. Thanks for all your responses.


----------



## project_sentra (Nov 13, 2002)

*THUMBNAIL GALLERY TROUBLE*

I'm not sure why you can't veiw the images man. Its either your browser or your computer. Sorry about the problems you're having thought. You're the first person to have mentioned anything about it. However, if anyone veiws those images, I must say that the applet never loads all the way, you have to click an image to enlarge it, then click it again to return to the thumbnail gallery, then the applet will be loaded completely. As for your issue, I will have my technician look into any server problems.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2002)

just search for the clear tails, they are hard to find though, I just found mine and they are in perfect condition with the clear corners which are also in perfect condition, oh yeah-there is a way to make clear tails and corners I think, go to www.nissanperformancemag.com and they should have it there and also it is in the first months the magazine was made but can't remember, were made for b12 but sure enough will work for b13 and b14 k dens peace.


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

Wagon Wagon said:


> If anyone wants to see pics of mine with the painted taillights, they're at
> 
> http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbum.asp?userid=NissanRacerGuy&album_id=50508&curpage=2
> 
> Look towards the bottom.


Tell me more about the painting process ( urg ive never been good with paint :thumbdwn: ) but after my first ticket with the clears im gonna wanna do something with them :fluffy:


----------

